# Hex zu Text



## FlyingMeridian (22. September 2004)

Mahlzeit zusammen,

Kennt einer einen Editor mit dem ich Heximalzahlen zurück in Text umwandeln kann?
Einen Editor zu finden der Text in hex umwandelt ist nicht schwer nur umgekehr.


Gruß FM


----------



## squeaker (22. September 2004)

UltraEdit, Hackman


----------



## FlyingMeridian (24. September 2004)

Danke, habe beide runtergeladen
Nur schaffe ich es nicht den Hex auszulesen, also umwandeln zu Text.

Kannst du mir sagen wie das geht?


----------



## Norbert Eder (24. September 2004)




----------



## squeaker (26. September 2004)

du gehst in den hex modus, tippst dort deine hex-zahlen ein und gehst dann wieder zurück in den Textmodus. Dann steht dein Text da.


----------

